# Colonoscopy prep question: Popsicles?



## CatLady42

I have a question about what you're allowed to eat on the clear liquid diet. The prep instructions I got from my GI's office says that popsicles are okay. But I've had trouble finding popsicles that are fully transparent. Do the popsicles have to be fully transparent to be okay?

My last colonoscopy was incomplete because I was so severely constipated, and I'm on the liquid diet for two days instead of one this time. So I don't want to take any chances.

Thanks!


----------



## ronroush7

According to Harvard Health Professionals (the publication) 
The day of before the colonoscopy. Don't eat solid foods,  Instead, consume only clear liquids like clear broth or bouillon,black coffer or tea, clear juice (apple, white grape) clear soft drinks or sports drinks, Jell-O, popsicles, etc.


----------



## Clash

Unless your prep papers or GI have stated otherwise you can have jello or popsicles. You can't have any thing red. We avoid purple as well.

My son usually chooses lemon jellow, banana Popsicles sometimes green or orange.


----------



## CatLady42

Thanks. I was wondering, though, if the consistency of the popsicle matters. Or if it can just be any old fruit popsicle.


----------



## Clash

You can't have the fruit bars type. But plain popsicles like the Brand name Popsicles ice flavored pops are fine as long as you avoid red. Jello as long as you avoid red. Chicken broth.

You can Google colonoscopy prep and most sites will give you a list of allowed items and non-allowed items. You can also call your GI nurse and sometimes the nurses at the facility dept the colonoscopy is being done to check for allowed items.


----------

